
10 Charts About Sex « OkTrends - Anon84
http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/10-charts-about-sex/
======
revorad
I can't believe they construct those interactive scatterplots using CSS, lots
of images and very little javascript. Very clever.

------
sambeau
If Edward Tufte is to believed (and he generally is) Charles Joseph Minard's
map of Napoleon's army in the Russian campaign of 1812 isn't just 'one of the
first infographics ever' it is:

    
    
      'probably the best statistical graphic ever drawn'

~~~
sambeau
Oh, and you can buy a copy here

<http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/posters>

